# Wow- HH Plat. week for 8K?!



## m61376 (Aug 16, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123#ht_7371wt_1165

Hope some Tugger got it. Prices seem to just be spiraling downward. This one just caught my eye, but I would have expected a Plat. Barony week to go for much more money, given the drive to destination popularity.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Aug 16, 2011)

I bid on it.

Didn't win.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 16, 2011)

m61376 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123#ht_7371wt_1165
> 
> Hope some Tugger got it. Prices seem to just be spiraling downward. This one just caught my eye, but I would have expected a Plat. Barony week to go for much more money, given the drive to destination popularity.



I think this is about where Barony plat OS have been going for. These certainly don't command the same dollar as GO that is for sure. Heck a GO Gold OS might be close to a Barony  plat.

Pricing on top shelf Marriotts have actually gone up. I consider Barony just a cut below top prime.


----------



## RBERR1 (Aug 16, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I think this is about where Barony plat OS have been going for. These certainly don't command the same dollar as GO that is for sure. Heck a GO Gold OS might be close to a Barony  plat.
> 
> Pricing on top shelf Marriotts have actually gone up. I consider Barony just a cut below top prime.



It is interesting though when Marriott was selling weeks they were the same price for GO and BB in both gold and platnium weeks.

The platnium pricing is hard to tell because you just don't see that many of them.  I think it is a little bit below what I expected it to go for considering the lack of supply.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 16, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I think this is about where Barony plat OS have been going for. These certainly don't command the same dollar as GO that is for sure. Heck a GO Gold OS might be close to a Barony  plat.
> 
> Pricing on top shelf Marriotts have actually gone up. I consider Barony just a cut below top prime.



I didn't realize that. I thought pricing between the three main HH resorts was pretty comparable, with a slight edge to GO perhaps. I guess this is another instance of not being able to base value on Marriott's developer prices.

You certainly have more expertise than I do, but it seems to me that even some real prime weeks have gone recently for less than before. Of course, given the general economy that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## bw3 (Aug 16, 2011)

*prices continue to plummet*

I was also surprised to see the last Barony plat week sell for $8k.  The prior one was $9k.  Prices were much higher 2 years ago.  I also think these prices will impact other Hilton Head properties, including Grande Ocean.  Nobody will pay $15k for a GO platinum if they can get 2 BB plat weeks for the same price.  The latest GO gold oceanfront weeks were slightly over $9k.  The oceanside gold was around $6k. Expect these to fall further as well.

The more weeks that hit ebay, the more these prices define the market.


----------



## gottspd (Aug 16, 2011)

I really thought I was going to win that auction!  I had the lead all day until 1 second left when it got sniped.  My wife and I watched it for the entirety of the last 30 minutes with the ipad on my lap.  I bid 8001.99 as my high price with 4 seconds left, but someone bid just enough over that.  It was funny, it went from 5600 or so to just over 8000 in about 5 seconds...   I was (and still am) bummed!

For what it's worth, Marriott sells this week (platinum/ocean side at BB) for $14k.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 16, 2011)

bw3 said:


> I was also surprised to see the last Barony plat week sell for $8k.  The prior one was $9k.  Prices were much higher 2 years ago.  I also think these prices will impact other Hilton Head properties, including Grande Ocean.  Nobody will pay $15k for a GO platinum if they can get 2 BB plat weeks for the same price.  The latest GO gold oceanfront weeks were slightly over $9k.  The oceanside gold was around $6k. Expect these to fall further as well.
> 
> The more weeks that hit ebay, the more these prices define the market.



The pricing isn't falling, at least for GO it isn't. It's also not falling at most of the prime truly top tier beach and ski resorts from what see. Again Barony is just a cut below so you may see some softening on their price.

I bought 2 Gold GO OFs from ebay 6 months ago for $7500 each. the last have sold for $11k, then 3 over $9k. I also sold one from a Redweek add for $13k net, where the broker sold it for $18k, so people are in fact spending $15k plus for GO OF Gold, just not on ebay.


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 16, 2011)

gottspd said:


> For what it's worth, Marriott sells this week (platinum/ocean side at BB) for $14k.



You've got to be kidding.  So even Marriott has slashed their pricing drastically.

We paid over $12,000 for a garden silver week from Marriott back when they were first building. :annoyed:


----------



## gottspd (Aug 16, 2011)

aka Julie said:


> You've got to be kidding.  So even Marriott has slashed their pricing drastically.
> 
> We paid over $12,000 for a garden silver week from Marriott back when they were first building. :annoyed:



This is their resale program, but it has all of the benefits of buying new from them...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 16, 2011)

gottspd said:


> For what it's worth, Marriott sells this week (platinum/ocean side at BB) for $14k.



I'm not sure what you mean? This cannot be true in any way, shape or form can it, through Marriott? Please explain.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2011)

gottspd said:


> This is their resale program, but it has all of the benefits of buying new from them...



Except that Marriott Resales are not eligible to be enrolled in the DC if they're purchased after 6/20/10.  In that way they're treated the same as every other external resale.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 16, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Except that Marriott Resales are not eligible to be enrolled in the DC if they're purchased after 6/20/10.  In that way they're treated the same as every other external resale.



Great price. I feel that this policy may change in the future.


----------



## windje2000 (Aug 16, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? This cannot be true in any way, shape or form can it, through Marriott? Please explain.



Marriott *is* still selling weeks.  See this thread.  LINK

It is true and I do not know the explanation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> Great price. I feel that this policy may change in the future.



Yep, great price.  

I can't guess what the future will bring because I can't figure out why Marriott Resales are treated like external resales when it comes to this one thing, enrollment in the DC.  The only thing I can think of is that in order to get regulatory approval to integrate Weeks with the DC program, Marriott had to provide the number of existing Weeks as of a certain date, and limit inclusion in the program to only those Weeks.  It's more than possible I'm way off in neverland with this line of thinking ... it sure wouldn't be the first time I've been wrong.

But there has to be a reason why they've picked this particular issue to be the defining line between developer-direct Weeks and Marriott Resales.  Over MVCI's history they have never been treated differently before.  (When I purchased developer-direct Weeks there wasn't anything said at all to point out that one of them was actually inventory that they got from the Marriott Resales unit.  The only reason we noticed it is because some of the wording in the purchase docs was different.  When we asked, they assured us that there was no difference between that Week and the other we were purchasing at the time.  So far that's held true - the Marriott Resale Week has always been eligible for MRP exchange, and when we enrolled in the DC we paid the fee for direct purchases, not resales.)


----------



## gottspd (Aug 16, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? This cannot be true in any way, shape or form can it, through Marriott? Please explain.





SueDonJ said:


> Except that Marriott Resales are not eligible to be enrolled in the DC if they're purchased after 6/20/10.  In that way they're treated the same as every other external resale.



I spoke with the Marriott resale office yesterday as I want to sell my Cypress Harbour week and the gentlemen with whom I spoke told me that if I purchased the BB week from his office I would be entitled to ALL of the benefits of buying through Marriott, including, DC and being able to trade for Marriott points (eoy).  All I can tell you is what he told me.


----------



## gottspd (Aug 16, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> Marriott *is* still selling weeks.  See this thread.  LINK
> 
> It is true and I do not know the explanation.



I just clicked on the link (above) and it's showing $88K for a Cypress Harbour week???? What in the world.  I own a week during the "Special" season which is Cypress Harbour's equivalent to platinum (that's my understanding anyway) and the resales office representative told me that I'd net under $5K from the sale... There's no way any one week at CH could be worth $88K, could it???


----------



## windje2000 (Aug 16, 2011)

gottspd said:


> I just clicked on the link (above) and it's showing $88K for a Cypress Harbour week???? What in the world.  I own a week during the "Special" season which is Cypress Harbour's equivalent to platinum (that's my understanding anyway) and the resales office representative told me that I'd net under $5K from the sale... There's no way any one week at CH could be worth $88K, could it???



I think that represents 4 weeks @ $22k each.  

When the deed summary states "*etc.*" look for a multi week transaction.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 16, 2011)

gottspd said:


> I spoke with the Marriott resale office yesterday as I want to sell my Cypress Harbour week and the gentlemen with whom I spoke told me that if I purchased the BB week from his office I would be entitled to ALL of the benefits of buying through Marriott, including, DC and being able to trade for Marriott points (eoy).  All I can tell you is what he told me.



He's correct when it comes to the MRP exchange benefit - all Weeks enrolled in the DC are eligible for MRP exchange.  If the enrolled Week was purchased direct, the MRP benefit remains the same as it's always been.  If the enrolled Week was an external resale, the MRP benefit allows the same amount of MRP as a direct purchase but can only be exchanged for MRP half as often.

IF he's correct about DC enrollment that's a good thing, IMO, but I wouldn't bet the house on it.  Other Marriott sales reps have said the same thing but were proven wrong.  The reports we've gotten to this point on TUG have all said that Marriott Resales are not eligible for DC enrollment, so if your contact is correct there's been a change in policy.  I'd say it's a welcome change.

TUGger BocaBoy delved into this subject with the Marriott Resales staff and a few execs; most of the related reports on TUG were from him.  Here's one of his posts about it.  I wonder if he's heard anything different lately?


----------



## gottspd (Aug 16, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> I think that represents 4 weeks @ $22k each.
> 
> When the deed summary states "*etc.*" look for a multi week transaction.



Well, even at $22k/week, that's stunning.  Marriott Resales guy said they track the sales prices of units sold on the open market and that for weeks comparable to mine (and mine should be the high end of the market), they are going for $5-8K...


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 16, 2011)

THey cannot even give a correct answer to a straight question.  I called the Marriott resale dept about a month ago when someone posted here on TUG that resale weeks purchased through the Marriott resale office were NOT eligible for enrollment in the DC program.  I was so shocked at this that I made the call to determine if this statement was true or not.  The woman i spoke to who answered the phone assured me that it is correct that Marriott resales purchased through the Resale office WERE NOT eligible to enroll in DC points.  This is exactly opposite of what Gottspd was told.


----------



## Bikeguy (Aug 16, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I bought 2 Gold GO OFs from ebay 6 months ago for $7500 each. the last have sold for $11k, then 3 over $9k. I also sold one from a Redweek add for $13k net, where the broker sold it for $18k, so people are in fact spending $15k plus for GO OF Gold, just not on ebay.



When I was ready to sell my house, I considered FSBO.  An agent asked me whether I wanted to be dealing with a retail buyer or a wholesale "bargain" buyer.

I listed with her and got more money than if I had listed it FSBO and everything had gone smoothly.

Just curious if you do the flipping for fun or if it's your full time job?

I'm at GO right now, and the thing I really wouldn't like about OF here is the lady at the front desk said only 30%% of OF units have an unobstructed view of the ocean.  The rest are blocked by trees.  The owners are on a rotation list to get a view.  If seeing the ocean is important, I think you have a better chance with ocean side.  

I asked if an OF owner could request high OS with a view, and she said no, because they are from different buckets.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bikeguy said:


> When I was ready to sell my house, I considered FSBO.  An agent asked me whether I wanted to be dealing with a retail buyer or a wholesale "bargain" buyer.
> 
> I listed with her and got more money than if I had listed it FSBO and everything had gone smoothly.
> 
> ...



I'm not really flipping I just happened to find 2 GO OF golds at a great price. At the same time I sold my GO gold OS units for a little more than $6k. Using the ad I was using for the GO OS units I listed a GO OF unit as a test and ultimately got a price I couldn't refuse. So in essence I bought 2 for $15k and sold 1 for $13k . Just good timing.

As for your comment about blocked OF views. It more like 70% have great views and the rest compromised.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 17, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> He's correct when it comes to the MRP exchange benefit - all Weeks enrolled in the DC are eligible for MRP exchange.  If the enrolled Week was purchased direct, the MRP benefit remains the same as it's always been.  If the enrolled Week was an external resale, the MRP benefit allows the same amount of MRP as a direct purchase but can only be exchanged for MRP half as often.


Sue- I know there has been discussion before about this in the documents, and whether external resales were eligible for every other year exchange for MR points when enrolled in the DC (the same as many/most developer purchased weeks) was questioned, as opposed to half as often as you've stated. I was actually told that the exchange benefits were the same.

Frankly, it doesn't matter to me personally, but I was told this by someone in authority, so if that's a distinction that matters to anyone, they might want to clarify it.


----------



## Bikeguy (Aug 17, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm not really flipping I just happened to find 2 GO OF golds at a great price. At the same time I sold my GO gold OS units for a little more than $6k. Using the ad I was using for the GO OS units I listed a GO OF unit as a test and ultimately got a price I couldn't refuse. So in essence I bought 2 for $15k and sold 1 for $13k . Just good timing.
> 
> As for your comment about blocked OF views. It more like 70% have great views and the rest compromised.



Impressive swap!

I thought the 30% was high and repeated the question.  Maybe she misheard me (or I misheard her).  The sides of the 2 center units are also considered OF, which I didn't realize until yesterday, so I thought maybe from the trees in the center blocking the side views is where the 30% number came from.  Just from walking around, it appeared your 70% number was more accurate.

Also checked out Barony yesterday, which I really liked.  I'm curious what parts of Barony makes it less desirable than GO?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bikeguy said:


> Impressive swap!
> 
> I thought the 30% was high and repeated the question.  Maybe she misheard me (or I misheard her).  The sides of the 2 center units are also considered OF, which I didn't realize until yesterday, so I thought maybe from the trees in the center blocking the side views is where the 30% number came from.  Just from walking around, it appeared your 70% number was more accurate.
> 
> Also checked out Barony yesterday, which I really liked.  I'm curious what parts of Barony makes it less desirable than GO?



For us the allure of the GO is it's proximity to Sea Pines and how close the units are to the beach.


----------



## bw3 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Grande Ocean prices*



MOXJO7282 said:


> The pricing isn't falling, at least for GO it isn't. It's also not falling at most of the prime truly top tier beach and ski resorts from what see. Again Barony is just a cut below so you may see some softening on their price.
> 
> I bought 2 Gold GO OFs from ebay 6 months ago for $7500 each. the last have sold for $11k, then 3 over $9k. I also sold one from a Redweek add for $13k net, where the broker sold it for $18k, so people are in fact spending $15k plus for GO OF Gold, just not on ebay.



Five Grande Ocean oceanfront gold weeks have been sold on ebay in the last 7 weeks.  The first was at $11,700 and the latest at $9,111.  I think the trend is clear.  That is great if you can find a buyer willing to pay $15k for it.  These are uninformed buyers.  $15k is a 2008 price, not 2011.  Asking prices for these are $12k now.  Sure, some sellers are still asking $20k hoping to find a clueless buyer.  I just wonder when the price will stabilize.  But I think this quantity on ebay makes ebay the market and the latest price is the new market price.

I am curious to see platinum prices on ebay.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 19, 2011)

bw3 said:


> Five Grande Ocean oceanfront gold weeks have been sold on ebay in the last 7 weeks.  The first was at $11,700 and the latest at $9,111.  I think the trend is clear.  That is great if you can find a buyer willing to pay $15k for it.  These are uninformed buyers.  $15k is a 2008 price, not 2011.  Asking prices for these are $12k now.  Sure, some sellers are still asking $20k hoping to find a clueless buyer.  I just wonder when the price will stabilize.  But I think this quantity on ebay makes ebay the market and the latest price is the new market price.
> 
> I am curious to see platinum prices on ebay.



I spoke with an attorney on HHI whose been selling GO since inception, in fact he worked for Marriott early on at GO. He said ebay is only a small fraction of sales and there are many who wouldn't even consider ebay that buy through brokers like him and a big premium to ebay.

I have the 2 other OFs and he told me he could definitely flip those for $13k net to me. I rejected the offer because I only have 2 now and I love them so not looking to sell another just received an offer I couldn't refuse to sell one for almost the cost I bought 2 for so I did sell one through him.


----------



## sparty (Nov 15, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The pricing isn't falling, at least for GO it isn't. It's also not falling at most of the prime truly top tier beach and ski resorts from what see. Again Barony is just a cut below so you may see some softening on their price.
> 
> I bought 2 Gold GO OFs from ebay 6 months ago for $7500 each. the last have sold for $11k, then 3 over $9k. I also sold one from a Redweek add for $13k net, where the broker sold it for $18k, so people are in fact spending $15k plus for GO OF Gold, just not on ebay.



Some interesting data


----------



## gottspd (Nov 18, 2011)

sparty said:


> Some interesting data



Just closed at $10,655.  I bid 10555. Bummer... That said, I'd be happy to pay a few grand less and get a platinum week at Barony oceanside.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, it appears that you lost by only $100, but the winning bidder may have put in a bid for $1100 more.  You won't ever know if you lost out by a bit or could have lost by a lot.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish these sellers were smart enough to assign a good summer week to these resales. I was in it at 10k and would have went higher if they had a good week associated with it. At this point you won't get a good week and it brings down the value quite a bit to me.


----------



## cory30 (Nov 19, 2011)

You are correct. If the sale had a good summer week attached it would have likely increased interest. There is limited/no availibility for 2012 remaining at this point.

Is this the lowest an MGO Platinum Oceanside has gone for on Ebay?


----------



## gottspd (Nov 19, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> Yes, it appears that you lost by only $100, but the winning bidder may have put in a bid for $1100 more.  You won't ever know if you lost out by a bit or could have lost by a lot.



Of course!!  In any event, the winner certainly got a good deal.


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 19, 2011)

Rumors abound about buying a resale week directly from Marriott and the DC points program.  Someone posted on a thread recently that they were told that if they purchased a resale deeded week from Marriott resales that they were eligible to enroll the week in the DC points program BUT only if they then purchased 1000 addl DC points for whtever the going per point cost is from Marriott.  WHo knows at this point.  There seems to be no written in stone answer on this.  Depends on who you talk to at any given moment.


----------



## Whirl (Nov 28, 2011)

sparty said:


> Some interesting data



I do still contend that ebay sales do not constitute a market. This is not how most buyers will or have comfort purchasing. Its a small subset willing to go that route. 

As some say, only uninformed buyers pay the higher fees, but the fact is that those so called uniinformed buyers ARE the majority of transactions. I do beleive that you ahve already and will continue to see more ebay transactions as perhaps buyers get disillusioned and want quick sales. Listed prices are coming down as well, no doubt!,  but not yet to the levels being reported  (  like oceanside platinum for  8k, did I read?) on any regular basis. 

Also, I really don't follow grande ocean, although sometimes I will take the time to scour the records, but I do check Barony regularly....I can never find the recordings of those bargain basement ebay sales reported (but I will have to try to make and effort out of curiousity), so not sure if they are being carried through. .Tracking for years, these are some of the lowest prices I have seen, but here are the range of prices for 2011 (March through October is as far I got back this this round. I am a little behind) deed recordings that I see. I track platinum only, oceanside and oceanfront (occasionally a garden unit just for relative perspective)....These are only arms length transactions, no foreclosure, deed in lieu of or trust tranfers or divorce settlements with same last name and usually nominal transfers amount ( like ten dollars).

20k OF
20k  OF
18 OF
17.5 OF
17K OF
15K OF ( skeptical that this is arms length, it was under a UTMA. so likley being transfered to one's own child or grandchild)

14.250K OS
18k OS
17k OS
14.5 OS
14.5 OS

17.5K Garden
11K  garden
16.050 garden
16.4 garden


Those should reflect  real numbers and real markets.
I can go back a few years, but I do have a gap to fill in the latter part of 2010 into early 2011. I woudl be so curious if any of brokers or buyers of some of these really bargain basement weeks could confirm as I always assume its possible that I am missing something in my process. Grande Ocean is tougher to track as it seems to be recorded under many different map parcel combinations. Another reason I don't follow as closely....

Curious, Thoughts,  comments, reactions, confirmations or contradictions?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just like with residential real estate, there are any number of "comps". You can look at comps all day, but in the end the value of a home, and your TS, is based on what you can get someone to pay for it. 

I look at it like this, people in distress will sell their TSs on eBay. These will sell for low prices, just like those homes that have gone through foreclosure or shortsale (these are distressed owners also). There are hassles with buying loans that have gone through foreclosure or shortsale. So prices are depressed.

You can probably sell your home for more than those foreclosure sales through a by going through a real estate broker. This is no different than TS, except in TS those brokers usually take a lot higher commission than those in residential real estate.

Depending on your situation when you sell, will be a big determining factor in what you can get for it. Right now you can wait it out for a high price, but in a distressed situation, you may not be so lucky.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Whirl said:


> Those should reflect  real numbers and real markets.
> I can go back a few years, but I do have a gap to fill in the latter part of 2010 into early 2011. I woudl be so curious if any of brokers or buyers of some of these really bargain basement weeks could confirm as I always assume its possible that I am missing something in my process. Grande Ocean is tougher to track as it seems to be recorded under many different map parcel combinations. Another reason I don't follow as closely....
> 
> Curious, Thoughts,  comments, reactions, confirmations or contradictions?



There are multiple markets for timeshare resales and eBay is most definitely one of the major ones. But as you say, not everyone would be comfortable with that. So there's TUG, Red Week, and on and on.  

There is only ONE market that matters to me (and most buyers) - the one that has the week they are negotiating to obtain. 

Today few, if any, resorts/weeks/systems are worth more than $5000 no matter what or where they are.  You can put any price you want as the asking price but what you will eventually get will only be what a willing buyer will pay. Not a penny more.  And most won't pay anything even near $5K today unless its a top resort in a super premium time - remember 98% of all weeks/resorts will NOT meet that high qualification and only 20 % overall are considered even top value - forget the cream of the cream. 

So what TUG uses to get eyeballs on offers is a reflection of a deflated and supersaturated  market awash in cheap to free resales form owners just wanting out. It isn't going away anytime soon but you are free to put any price you want on your week. You just may end up waiting a LONG time to sell (and needing to pay the fees in the meantime) or settling for what the market says it's really worth.  Most likely not much. What you paid is gone and doesn't matter a bit today.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> There are multiple markets for timeshare resales and eBay is most definitely one of the major ones. But as you say, not everyone would be comfortable with that. So there's TUG, Red Week, and on and on.
> 
> There is only ONE market that matters to me (and most buyers) - the one that has the week they are negotiating to obtain.
> 
> ...



Your words are so true in the market place at this time.


----------

